# Sticky  Recall: Missing washer on Ground Terminal



## BrandoFisher117 (Mar 14, 2016)

Wow, negative battery cable on the 2016s as well...:signs053:


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Question - does anyone know if this is a Gen 1 or Gen 2 recall, or possibly both? The fix leads me to believe it's a simple assembly error vs. a bad part.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

im not sure. i have the vin and build date/sheet and says april this year but i cannot tell if its gen 1 or two. i think gen 2 since my 15 gen 1 didnt get the recall


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

April would be right about the switch over time from Gen 1 to 2 at the factory. It's possible this is just a missed washer in the initial run of cars. I suspect this would be easy enough to visually check in your driveway.


----------



## PG2016LT (Jul 1, 2016)

*new recall*



obermd said:


> Question - does anyone know if this is a Gen 1 or Gen 2 recall, or possibly both? The fix leads me to believe it's a simple assembly error vs. a bad part.


It was on mine, but the recall was obviously completed before I bought it. If anyone needs help, let our team know. I can look into this more on my end as well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigredgto (Mar 20, 2013)

Bought my Gen2 in May and got a call from the dealer today per this recall, so it may be specific to the Gen2 only


----------



## Bennettckm (Jun 5, 2016)

i bought my car, next day i had to bring it in for the recall as it was put out an hour after I bought the car. GM wouldn't let the dealership log the sale til it was done. took 15 mins, no biggie.


----------



## jmlo96 (May 2, 2015)

It is for sure the Gen 2. We have been doing the recall on our lot cars. All that happens is that a washer has to be added.


----------



## Bennettckm (Jun 5, 2016)

Bennettckm said:


> i bought my car, next day i had to bring it in for the recall as it was put out an hour after I bought the car. GM wouldn't let the dealership log the sale til it was done. took 15 mins, no biggie.


 Just a call to come back in and get it done again... not sure what happened the first time.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

jmlo96 said:


> It is for sure the Gen 2. We have been doing the recall on our lot cars. All that happens is that a washer has to be added.


This sounds to me like a drive into the service bay, have an advisor check the washer and if it's not there the advisor goes and gets a tech to put the washer on. I've had this type of work done many times over the years. Other than an annoyance it's obviously just an assembly error.

Sounds like the old joke about having a part left over, but on an assembly line level. :grin:


----------



## alexalexanders (May 22, 2016)

Got my letter in the mail today. Going to have the dealer fix it during my oil change Friday.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

I knew eventually id have to call one of the gen 2 drivers about the recall. well today was cruzetalks lucky day


----------



## alexalexanders (May 22, 2016)

Had this done yesterday, took no time at all.


----------

